
Trump administration bans WeChat, TikTok from app stores beginning on Sunday - justin66
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/18/tiktok-wechat-ban-trump/
======
justin66
It's interesting and peculiar that stories on this topic are being very
quickly flagged by someone.

~~~
detaro
There are two submissions about this on the front page right now though?
(EDIT: and a larger discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515461))

~~~
justin66
I assume that's because a sufficient number of people vouched for them and
commented on them because they were posted a little earlier. (the alternative,
that people possess an extremely strong preference for the Financial Times,
strikes me as unlikely) It's not a big deal, but I do hope people who are
flag-happy lose that ability in short order, since it's really not a feature
that ought to be used very often.

~~~
detaro
If there are already running threads on the topic (and looking at them,
commenting started pretty much immediately), duplicates don't do the sites any
good (and are not supposed to even be submitted), so flaggin them is not a
problem IMHO, although it is good custom to add a comment pointing to the
already existing threads.

